# Leaky gas



## Leaky gas (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello,I'm a practising medical doctor,female,27 years,from India.My problem is that for the past 12 years I'm having all sorts of gastro problems like stinking flatulence,grumbling sounds, painful bloating sometimess associated with weakness and loose stools.Nowadays I m having very stinky flatulence,which smells like rotten flesh/fumes from paper factory...it occurs especially when I have less sleep,stressed out or while travelling.I literally stink even when I move about or even when getting up from chair..without having sensation of passing the gas..These things are unavoidable for me since I have to take night shifts becoz I'm a medical doctor.


----------



## centraleurope01 (Nov 24, 2008)

If u are a medical doctor (or about to be) and u still couldnt find out what the cause could be, ordinary patients have no chance. In my opinion there are 2 likely options what this all can be. The most likely is that the brain-gut axis has been damaged. Stress and anxiety have done harm to our nerve system that body cannot correct any more. Thats why our condition can get better but cannot be healed. But if u take Medazepam (2X half can be enough) all ur symptoms will lessen in a few days. The other option is that our bowels have become sensitive to so many materials that diet doesnt work either. My doctor said i had cronic pancratitis but no pain no weight loss and enzyms dont work.


----------



## Leaky gas (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes I think I have seen 3 gastroentrologists by now..its of no use...irritable bowel syndrome is at present treatable only by supportive measures and antianxiety drugs...thanks for ur reply...and I do notice that whenever stress is more symptoms are worse..thank you for ur reply..


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi, Leaky gas. Many doctors suffer from IBS caused by stressful environment. Do you exercise and eat well? In some cases, centraleurope is correct. Some people do have something wrong with the gut-brain connection but other times, some patients have muscle problems or physical defects. I'm more inclined to agree with centraleurope on your case because of the stress as a doctor. Moreover, you could've eaten something bad at the hospital. Do some stool tests for parasites or bacteria. Giardia can contribute to loose, fishy stools as well.


----------



## gasincontinencesucks (Dec 30, 2017)

Leaky gas said:


> Yes I think I have seen 3 gastroentrologists by now..its of no use...irritable bowel syndrome is at present treatable only by supportive measures and antianxiety drugs...thanks for ur reply...and I do notice that whenever stress is more symptoms are worse..thank you for ur reply..


Have you tried seeing a colorectal specialist or a proctologist?

For me, I noticed when I have constipation/diarrhea or have to pass bowel movements, I'd notice more of comments that it smelled. I feel like I struggle holding in gas but I'm not too sure. Often I get the feeling of incomplete evacuations. A lot of these symptoms seem to be (I'm just speculating) a weakened/damaged inner sphincter muscle from all the constipation (https://colorectal.surgery.ucsf.edu/conditions--procedures/fecal-incontinence.aspx)


----------



## Leaky gas (Dec 28, 2017)

Dear friends,in my case as a doctor after these 12 years what I have observed is that leaky foul smelling flatus occurs only during stress,inadequate sleep and increase acid secretion.I think acid is the real culprit in producing rotten flesh like smell.also I had occasions of very severe constipation with anal bleeding,which can contribute to anal sphincter laxity.chronic constipation is the main cause of haemorroids.and constipation occurs in acid producers.you see this is a vicious cycle.one way by which I have treated my feeling of incomplete evacuation is by practice of good bowel movement during passing stool.let your bowel contract on its own..what I meant was that don't ever STRAIN AT STOOL...it causes HAEMORROIDS and increased mucus secretion which gives feeling of incomplete evacuation and stomach grumbles..


----------



## Leaky gas (Dec 28, 2017)

I noted that my leaky gas smell was the exactly like the one coming from paper factory fumes.I know because we have one nearby.when I asked the factory people,they said the smell comes when the wood pulp is made by digesting it with sulphuric acid...So in this way I found it out..it means in our body acid is digesting the lining of stomach or intestine perhaps...


----------



## Leaky gas (Dec 28, 2017)

CalmWaters said:


> Hi, Leaky gas. Many doctors suffer from IBS caused by stressful environment. Do you exercise and eat well? In some cases, centraleurope is correct. Some people do have something wrong with the gut-brain connection but other times, some patients have muscle problems or physical defects. I'm more inclined to agree with centraleurope on your case because of the stress as a doctor. Moreover, you could've eaten something bad at the hospital. Do some stool tests for parasites or bacteria. Giardia can contribute to loose, fishy stools as well.


----------



## Leaky gas (Dec 28, 2017)

@CalmWaters Ya..I m thinking of doing a stool test


----------

